# 

## Agnieszka G.

Witam raz jeszcze  :big grin:  
Raz jeszcze, bo już się witałam, ale to było dawno i nieprawda  :Wink2:  

Zajmuję się projektowaniem wnętrz, a zwłaszcza łazienek - ot, taka mała specjalizacja  :big grin:  
Zamierzam pobuszować po forum i pomóc potrzebującym na tyle, na ile potrafię.

---
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Aga

----------


## Babette

Skoro moge skorzystać to chciałabym spytać co mogę zmieścić w takiej małej łazience( JEDYNEJ W DOMU  BO U GÓRY Z ŁAZIENKI ZROBIMY GARDEROBĘ)). Zastanawiam się poważnie nad tym projektem ale chciałabym mieć rogową wannę i nie wiem czy się zmieści NA 4,5 MKW?  :big grin:  

http://nowydom.onet.pl/projekty.html...od_2%3D3466%26

----------


## Agnieszka G.

Wanna narożna się zmieści, ale odradzam. Każda wanna narożna jest mniejsza (ma mniejsze wnętrze) od pełnowymiarowej wanny prostokątnej. Mało tego: zajmuje więcej mniejsca no i trzeba mieć specyficzny układ łazienki, aby ją zmieścić i aby miało to ręce i nogi (do niektórych łazienek wchodzi tylko wanna narożna). Z tego co widzę na projekcie zmieści się bardzo duża wanna prostokatna  :big grin:   Nawet 180 cm długa i jeszcze zostaje miejsce na półkę pokrytą płytkami. Poza tym na wannie prostokątnej mozesz zamontować parawan szklany (jest ogromny wybór na rynku) i wziąć sobie w takiej wannie prysznic bez obaw o zachlapanie łazienki. Są też tzw. "kombajny" czyli wanna+prysznic w jednym. Są też rozwiązania do małych łazienek: mały prysznic i mała wanna w przeróżnych układach:

Jeśli chodzi o wanny prostokątne, to na rynku jest mnóstwo wanien o pięknych, niebanalnych kształtach  :big grin:  
Nie wiem co Tobie się podoba - mnie się podoba np. to:


Albo to:


A do tego parawanik montowany na środku ściany:

Niestety drogi.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big grin:

----------


## kksia

A co powiesz na to:
(to cytat z wątku, który załozyłam, ale nie mam tam odpowiedzi)
Mamy dwie łazienki 1,25 m*2,8 m. Zastanawiamy się własnie, czy decydować się na duży remont chociaż jednej, co wiąże się z wydaniem ogromnych dla nas pieniędzy (gruba, działowa ściana) i pomniejszeniem sąsiedniego pokoju (trochę szkoda, bo będzie malutki, a nie mamy za dużo przestrzeni na 4 osoby) 
Inne wyjscie- tylko remont z wymiana urządzeń na mniejsze i zgrabniejsze. Dużo taniej. 

Czy da się zrobić sensowny projekt na taka mała łazienkę?

----------


## Joazym

Agnieszko poradź!
Jestesmy na etapie wyboru projektu i prawdopodobnie będzie to Gienia (bez użytkowego poddasza):
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/3/proj...=2&proj=GIENIA
Główny problem to jak zmieścić w łazience saunę?

----------

